# Uk shipment: 1850 dhs door stop fee?



## Sarahdarren (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi - quick question, is it normal to be told that our shipment was inspected and then late that there is a customs fee - AED 1850, which has to be paid when the delivery arrives in cash before they unload...I'm sure it's right, I was just never told this could happen at the outset??
Thanks


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

did you pay for door to door?


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

what were you paying for the shipment? and with who? a 20ft container is like 25,000 dhs or something like that from auh to uk


----------



## Sarahdarren (Jul 25, 2013)

We paid for door to door, but the company we used in the uk have said its due to a customs inspection and not profit by any means...


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

Sarahdarren said:


> We paid for door to door, but the company we used in the uk have said its due to a customs inspection and not profit by any means...


Maybe you are having to pay import tax, which is 5% of the value of the goods coming in, or someones estimate of their value, I stand to be corrected on the % figure but I think it is that.


----------



## Sarahdarren (Jul 25, 2013)

I wonder if anyone has heard of paying tax on house hold shipment coming in? What they have said is that it was because it had been selected for inspection which you pay for??


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

Sarahdarren said:


> I wonder if anyone has heard of paying tax on house hold shipment coming in? What they have said is that it was because it had been selected for inspection which you pay for??


The general practice is every container should be inspected, of course they can't and won't do that. Unless they have changed the rules, there should not be an inspection fee just because you were the lucky winner in this random process. There are 3 scenarios I can think of:

1) custom duty on items that they thought were brand new (like any shipments, if they deem the item is new (and expensive), they can levy a tax on it)

2) Possible extra inspection for books, dvds, magazines etc which they will charge you for it

3) The moving company wants to be compensated because of the hassle of having to move the stuff in and out of the container and delay of process

You really don't have any choice but to pay up since they hold your container to ransom, but I would ask the movers to present a receipt from the customs for the additional fees that they claimed was because of the inspection. I have heard more outrageous figures than yours, it is unfortunate, but there is nothing you can do. 

Good luck with your new home!


----------



## Sarahdarren (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks for that... Wowsers! 
I went back to them last night to ask why and for receipts to which they agreed once they have them issued from customs! I also went back to the uk company who said it wasn't a money making thing just something that happens...!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

For any inspections or anything 'official', there have to be official receipts and you are entitled to receive copies as you have to pay. Don't accept invoices from the agent without supporting documentation but bear in mind that they will charge you demurrage if you delay the delivery by not paying.


----------



## Sarahdarren (Jul 25, 2013)

Thank you ...I paid it...they didn't deliver it all, they have to come back -!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I have a shipment arriving just after Christmas and its all been paid by my company. I will report back if they try on the 'payment in cash' bit as I will simply refer them to the company here who will undoubtedly know whether its a try on.

Either way, its my company which has the responsibility for paying for things and will have to sort it out, even if they have to store it for a while while they resolve.


----------

